# Ideas? Suggestions?



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I am pondering with the idea of getting a new tank, possibly a 30g or 55g.

In the tank I want something I havent dealt with before, so pretty much no livebearers, maybe a few just for a community. I am also not really a big fan of Cichlids. So anyone have any suggestions? Ideas? I am open to any and all ideas of center piece fish and anything to go with it!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How about a couple of Angels and some shoaling fish? 20-30 Cardinals in a school look pretty cool.


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

Seems like a pretty decent idea actually. Are cardinals nippy at all? Just curious if they would nip the angelfish?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a 125g with 3 angels, 12 or so neons, and about 23-25 cardinals and none of them mess with the angels. Of course, what I suggested was based on a 55g.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

55g for sure. And.....Angels I think take care of themselves LOL. I would not have suggested them though.....they are from the Cichlid family. 

Angels would always be my first choice though. Think they are beautiful.


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

i would put a few piranhas in there


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL...as we digress. Sorry, not a big fan of them.


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

Question about angels....

Ive been reading and have read alot that Angels, if there is going to be 2 of them, they should be a mating pair just for overall happiness and stress levels. Question, how can I make sure they are a mating pair? Sorry if its a dumb question, I just have no exp with any fish other than livebearers. Thanks


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Can't get piranhas around here. When my Cichlid tank is empty that's what I would like to get in there.


----------

